# Plan "b"



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Following on from the - now - less attractive option of a "Dub" camper (a very, very nice man said







[sorry PG - that was a very old advert]) plan B:

A Landrover 110 camper conversion.

The reason I am pursuing this sort of thing, is that they are ideal for trundling around on expeditions into the hills and the like, so you can just turf up somewhere one evening, have a kip, and when you wake up in the morning - you are at the foot of a hill.

I suppose the real issue here is the Landrover itself, some of the conversions will be OK, some not so. But does anyone have any views on which series Landy (of the older series) is the better option!

I am not after originality, it could be a re-engined version (perkins diesel seems to be common).

Any past or present landy owners out there?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My friend has a Landrover 110 (110 being the length of the wheelbase in inches, in case you didn't know) and he's kitted it out with a single bed, cooker, coolbox, water supply etc. From the outside it looks standard - no roof extensions, awnings etc. He goes all over the place in his - France being a popular destination - in fact he uses it to come to work in too. He does say that it's cold on an evening no matter how much insulation you've got or how many sleeping bags/duvets you use. He's insulated his with carpet tiles - if you leave bare metal then you get dripped on as your warm breath condenses in the cold night air!!! Also he's always tinkering with it but that's more because of the way he is rather than it being a particularly unreliable vehicle. I'd say that a landy is more suited to what you want than a VW camper van (though I know someone who runs one of those daily too and he, and his family, loves it - but it has been expensive to maintain). If you decide to get a Landrover for this purpose then I think you'll need the long wheelbase (110) version. My friends is a definite single berth affair - there's no room for a double bed (or two singles) in his as one side has the bed & the other has the cooker, sink etc

Hope this helps


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm a big Landy fan, driven hundreds but never owned one









Built like , well, landrovers really but like everything they don't last forever, I would thought it'd be a better option than the dub.

Mind you I doubt theres much room in a camper converted one (never seen one) I expect they are similar to the old military ambulances?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've often considered getting a Landrover Defender (though an "ordinary" one and not a camper conversion) for much the same reason. I think it would be a much better solution than the camper van.

The only thing that's ever put me off is the prospect of driving to North Wales or Scotland from London in a Landrover







and that they seem staggeringly expensive for what they are - despite their impressive off-road capabilities.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Much better. My brother and I owned one between us, maybe we still do







.He is a bit like Mark with vehicles. You walk past that many in his drive that you cant remember what was there.

Petrol engines are savages. They will bankrupt you. The standard Land rover diesel if fine but look out for one that is MOT'd and has plenty of new bits.

Oh, and get a nice comfy pair of earmuffs.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Being ex-mil, the idea of a landy appeals,and there always seem to be plenty around in various set-ups and state of repair.

I think I would be looking for a Series 2 or 3, 2.5L diesel which should give a good economy vs performance balance, and almost certainly a 110 station-wagon version. Looking in a mag a few months ago, there seem to be a few "kits" around to put a tent on the roof rack of these, complete with ladder to get up










Seems a trifle excessive but may be the answer if the 110 back is not quite long enough to kip in! Other conversions I have heard about include a tent "extension" to the back - again for kipping in one presumes.

All of which is OK, but I would prefer something more self contained with nothing that needs erecting before you use it.

The ex mil Landrover Ambulance is a thought, but probably impractical and difficult to find second hand at a reasonable price. The 1 ton Forward Control (any ex-mil remember these) were powerful and would make an ideal camper, but I have never seen a hardback version. They are likely to be quite expensive things to run too!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....Landys I love em !,.... started with a series 3 ,it was a nice old beast from about 72 , it had a newer engine put in before I bought her ,I think it was a land rover 2.5 litre 90 diesel engine, I used it for work and play I could not believe how cool they drove off road and where you could take them! , had it for a few years then bought a 90 County which was excellent !...just recently traded it in for a Discovery with van back which I really love as well much more of a comfort to drive, I would recomend buying a copy of "Land Rover owner " magazine there is always lots of information on buying Land Rovers each month and plenty of adverts and pictures of ones for sale ,this magazine as well as their web site can help you avoid some of the pit holes in buying one, each month they always have each model type that was ever made giving new and second hand prices and explain each model so you will know what is best for you


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

have a look here George http://www.innovation-campers.de/d_main.html

It's in German but you can see what can be done. (click on Rover - Ausbau)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1 Ton FC's

remember them fondly, you could get your head down in the back of one of them


----------

